
Why Port Safari to Windows? - gibsonf1
http://www.applematters.com/index.php/section/comments/why-port-safari-to-windows931/
======
terpua
In preparation for Windows developers to test their iPhone apps. Allowing
Safari for Windows just opened up a whole new developer community.

